# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  One graph three variable?

## SFFliberte

Hi I spent days on seeking a solution to present 3 variables. Here's an example:

I want to carry out a survey in Sept, Oct and Nov. I will asking 1000 random people in each survey what is their personal favourite--- iPhone, Nexus or Blackberry. Counts of each phone type is then divided into male and female. 

Now we have three variables: gender, phone type and month. Is there any way I can present 3 variables on X, Y & Z axes and the value at their intersection as bubble size (or colour gradient)?? Theoretically it's possible but I can't find a way to do it in excel. Or anyone knows any software that can get the job done?

Thnks!!!!

----------


## Andy Pope

The bubble chart requires 3 sets of data.
Once you create the chart on the range B7:I17 you can use the Source Data dialog to sort out the correct ranges for the X,Y and Size.

The labels are linked data labels from a dummy series.
Use this free addin to make the take easier
http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/ChartLabeler.htm

----------


## SFFliberte

Hi Andy

   Thanks for your amazing work!!! But my real project involves 9 categories (instead of just male and female) therefore 9 circles would appear at each intersection!!! It can be a bit messy any other better way to do it?

Thanks

----------


## teylyn

mate, why don't you post a data sample and see what we can come up with?

Kia ora

----------


## Andy Pope

The swap the series around. Make the phones or periods the series and your variables responses one of the axes.

It would also help if you defined what you want from the charts when comparing all the data points.

----------


## rwgrietveld

I think Andy has pointed you in the right direction.

I've been playing with this and best (for readability) is to have the 9 categories on the X-axis and the phone types on the Y-axis.

I've you would use dynamic ranges you can switch between the months.

Make the first month yourself (and we'll help you with the dynamic ranges if necessary)

----------


## SFFliberte

> mate, why don't you post a data sample and see what we can come up with?
> 
> Kia ora



* Hi mate due to ethical reason I can't post the data online.*





> The swap the series around. Make the phones or periods the series and your variables responses one of the axes.
> 
> It would also help if you defined what you want from the charts when comparing all the data points.



*Hi Andy. You are right. But now let me explain how complicated the whole data is. Instead of male/female I have 9 categories. Instead of Sep, Oct and Nov I have 21 years (1 year at a point from 1989-2009). Instead of 3 phone types I have 19 age groups (0-18). As you can see I have 9, 21 and 19 categories in each variable.*





> I think Andy has pointed you in the right direction.
> 
> I've been playing with this and best (for readability) is to have the 9 categories on the X-axis and the phone types on the Y-axis.
> 
> I've you would use dynamic ranges you can switch between the months.
> 
> Make the first month yourself (and we'll help you with the dynamic ranges if necessary)



*Sorry i don't know what's dynamic range . . .*

----------


## rwgrietveld

If you would like this dynamic range, then post a sample of your data like suggested (9 categories on the X-axis and the phone types on the Y-axis.)

We'll sort out the months for you.

----------


## SFFliberte

Hi all this is the example I made up. There are 3 variables:
*Age group -- 0-18 (19 categories)**Year -- 1989-2009 (21 categories)**Classification -- A-I (9 categories)*
You can find 21 sheets in the workbook therefore if i want to present the data I need to flip between the charts. I am look into a solution that can combine all 21 charts together as a 3D graph (or something similar).

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## SFFliberte

Hi just wondering if anyone has taken a look at the file yet?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Andy Pope

You don't say what it is you are trying to get from the chart.

If you have a time series why not plot lines. Each line is a Age group. You can construct a panel chart were each panel is a Classification.

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/StackedCharts.html

----------


## jayesh84

Can u please help me to plot a 3 variable chart

Data like below

Month 	Units          Hrs
Jan  	      400.00 	3.50
Feb 	      500.00 	5.00
Mar 	      400.00 	4.00
Apr 	      800.00 	5.50

----------


## teylyn

jayesh84, Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## slenois

I am new to this forum and I have returned to college after being out of school for more than 20 plus years. It is both exciting and challenging, which is what I would definitely call my Corporate Finance class - extremely challenging. I have a graphing challenge in Excel that I have spent several hours now deliberating on and still no closer on how to do it and would appreciate any advice, which is what has brought me to this site. I have to compare the timing of the cash flow of three separate projects relative to its NPV (net present value), which would include another variable, its modified internal rate of return (see below). 
	           NPV	MIRR
Project A	$219.47	10.34%
Project B	$262.69	11.30%
Project C	$241.08	10.83%

I found two separate images online on what I am looking for but there was no instructions on how to create it.


46_-3307_50.pngpaybackmath.jpg

Can anyone help me?

----------


## protonLeah

Welcome, slenoisto the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## PeterGGG

Hello Folks
I am trying to figure out the best way to graphically represent pasture growth data
The data sets are 
1) years 2007- 2015
2) Monthly temperatures
3) Monthly Rainfall
4) Monthly Pasture growth Kg/H
If anyone has ideas I would be ever so grateful
Regards
PeterG

----------


## MrShorty

PeterGGG: This forum can be pretty strict about not posting your question in an old thread. I would suggest that you start your own thread. If you feel that this thread will be useful to us in helping formulate a response, you can include a link to this thread.

In this specific case, I would also suggest that you frame your question in terms of how much is Excel and how much is generic charting question. It seems that a lot of this thread (and perhaps your question as well) is more generic "what kind of chart or charts will be good for this kind of data" rather than more Excel specific "how do I create a scatter chart in Excel". As many responders here tried to ask the OP, include what you are really trying to visualize and/or communicate with these charts, as that will impact the type of chart chosen and the data plotted on that chart.

----------

